# New Enneagram Test from Katherine Fauvre



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

This test is free while it's in beta. I don't doubt it will be made paid very soon. It's actually rather good and did get my tritype correct, though got my instinct completely wrong by saying I was social first. This is because it's bugged - as mentioned later in the thread, the social and self preservation answers are switched at the moment so if you get social as a result, you're actually self preservation and vice versa.

They also updated those crap cards that are older than most of the people on this forum.

http://app.trueself.io/home/(enneagram-test:enneagram/questions)?testName=enneagramv2/ Edited with working link. Thanks @Immolate!


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

Can't get to test.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

This is the link that works for me ( @Brains and others )

People need to experience that aesthetic.


* *














I'm sure people would fight me on sx-first, and I don't self-type that way either, but at least I can mostly agree with their blurb.










This is offensive. I don't put that unfair and unnecessary strain on my partner only on myself.


----------



## owlet (May 7, 2010)

I got:


* *


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

Immolate said:


> This is the link that works for me ( @Brains and others )
> 
> People need to experience that aesthetic.


:shocked:

Clicked through the test. At one point got a choice between three paragraphs that didn't describe me at all :'D

Got 8-5-4 sp/sx XDXDXD

I'm an intense individualist deeepppp snowflake people, you can't even handle it :'D


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

* *























OK, but


> Famous People with Your Personality Type
> Phobic: Jason Alexander, Woody Allen, Alan Arkin, Kim Basinger, Candice Bergen, Albert Brooks, George Bush, Lynda Carter, Stockard Channing, Rodney Dangerfield, Ellen DeGeneres, Eminem, Sally Field, Teri Garr, Ed Harris, Janet Leigh, Jack Lemmon, Richard Lewis, Penny Marshall, Marilyn Monroe, Mary Tyler Moore, Bob Newhart, Richard Nixon, Lena Olin, Anthony Perkins, Sydney Pollack, Paul Reiser, Pat Robertson, Rene Russo, Kristin Scott-Thomas, Carly Simon, Bruce Springsteen, Jon Stewart, Meg Tilly, Brian Wilson.
> 
> Counterphobic: Ellen Barkin, Warren Beatty, Judy Davis, Phil Donahue, Carrie Fisher, Mel Gibson, Andrew Grove, Gene Hackman, *Adolf Hitler*, Dustin Hoffman, J. Edgar Hoover, Tommy Lee Jones, Wynonna Judd, J. Krishnamurti, Spike Lee, David Letterman, Gordon Liddy, *Charles Manson*, Steve McQueen, Michael Moore, Paul Newman, Chuck Norris, Rosie Perez, Richard Pryor, Robert Redford, Janet Reno, Julia Roberts, Meg Ryan, Steven Seagal, Ben Stiller, Patrick Swayze, Justin Timberlake, Linda Tripp, Ted Turner, Sean Young.


----------



## Dare (Nov 8, 2016)

Got 541 SX

I'm actually 513 SX (5w4) -- so it incorrectly picked up my wing as part of my tritype.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Brains said:


> :shocked:
> 
> Clicked through the test. At one point got a choice between three paragraphs that didn't describe me at all :'D
> 
> ...












I like sexual-first Amish just a bit more.


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I got sx/sp 417


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

well now, I got SoSx. although apparently sp and so is switched? I actually alternated between my choices, however, so this wasn't obvious to me.


----------



## Greyhart (Oct 13, 2014)

Immolate said:


> I like sexual-first Amish just a bit more.


"Switzerland" "Inquisition" "New Zealand" "Puritans" "Singapore"


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

Remnants said:


> well now, I got SoSx. although apparently sp and so is switched? I actually alternated between my choices, however, so this wasn't obvious to me.


I want cat as an instinct typing choice D:


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

485 :laughing:
(2 came quite close to 4 though)
And so/sx (not sure what this means then? if sp and so is switched? Think I picked a bit of all three but I'm surprised I got So first)


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Greyhart said:


> "Switzerland" "Inquisition" "New Zealand" "Puritans" "Singapore"


But also Leonard Nimoy who gave us Spock.


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

First try.









On a whim, I decided to try another one a little later, and got:









While I related to the instinctual stacking description, I am pretty sure I am sp/so.

From the first one (946):


> *Instinctual Wiring*
> 
> You think about what others are doing and what you should do to fit in and belong. *Most of all, you secretly worry about being overlooked by others especially by others you admire.* You *focus on finding ways to belong without having to take on too much responsibility*. You feel that the more you are involved, the more that could go wrong and cause conflict. *Even though you are reserved, you very much want to belong.* You get a sense of calm joy by belonging to the groups of your choosing. (ehhhh it's push-pull....)


From the second one (495):


> *Instinctual Wiring*
> 
> You think about who has clout and prestige. *Most of all, you secretly worry that you are not special enough to stand out and be included by those you perceive as the ‘special’ people.* You are very creative and intuitive with an exceptional ability to identify what others value as well as what others need to feel valued. You believe that people only pay attention to those that are considered important and elite. *You often feel shy and insecure*, even if you are popular. (lol popular, me? I think not)


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

I shot for so/sx 7:

*Instincts*

My strongest desire is to have a sense of inclusion and belonging.
My strongest desire is to have a sense of security and physical well-being.
My strongest desire is to have a sense of closeness and partnership.

I feel happiest when I have a deep and meaningful relationship.
I feel happiest when I have enough resources and a sense of abundance.
I feel happiest when I am recognized for my efforts and contributions.

I make sure I have enough time to be with my friends and/or companions.
I make sure I have enough time to spend with my close connections.
I make sure I have enough time, energy, and money.

I am intense and passionate.
I am practical and consistent.
I am friendly and sociable.

If I am really honest, what I most want is to be popular and seen as valuable in the eyes of others.
If I am really honest, what I most wants is to be physically comfortable and at ease.
If I am really honest, what I most want is to be close and in sync with those in my inner circle.

I am uncomfortable when I feel like I don't have what I need to feel physically safe.
I am uncomfortable when I feel that others might not think highly of me.
I am uncomfortable when I don't feel close to an important intimate.

I demonstrate love by prioritizing one on one time with the people I want to be close to.
I demonstrate love by offering physical nurturing and sharing my resources.
I demonstrate love by being of service to my family and friends.


Results:









They did indeed fuck it up.


----------



## Pepper Ann (Dec 27, 2017)

621 Social/Intimate


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

Immolate said:


> I shot for so/sx 7:
> 
> *Instincts*
> 
> ...


I think it also depends on which cards you chose; each type had more than one cards. I am guessing one is sp, another one is so, and the last one is sx. That might have affected the instinctual score, but still getting so-last even though you went for all social certainly looks weird. *scratches head*


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Jakuri said:


> I think it also depends on which cards you chose; each type had more than one cards. I am guessing one is sp, another one is so, and the last one is sx. That might have affected the instinctual score, but still getting so-last even though you went for all social certainly looks weird. *scratches head*


Now I'm obligated to pay attention to detail.


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

8w9-3w2-6w5 so/sx

I really liked the test! Very interesting!


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Paradigm said:


> I almost did the same thing xD
> 
> Idk, the 8 ones just seem too rule-based for 8, and I see the 1 ones as too... responsibility-based? I relate to "methodical" and "integrity" and "fair" very much, but everything else is up for debate. Such as: I do "proper" in my own way, like treat people with respect, but many people would see me as, uh... uncouth. But since 8 has "respect" down for it, then that's what I'm going to pick over "proper." And when I'm angry, I "act like" the first 8 card, but not for 8 reasons; to interpret 1 that way you have to look between the lines (of their last card, mostly)... Or idk, maybe I was tired and didn't analyze hard enough when I took it.
> 
> Also did you literally measure out the canvases to make them the same size? >_>


Quickly going through, I would relate to honor, respect, tough-minded, confidential, protector (possibly depends on how we interpret a protector), along with standards, methodical, integrity, principled, moral compass. 

Also, no, they were quick screenshots! I wasn't aware I performed some sort of magic.


----------



## heaveninawildflower (Feb 5, 2012)

nm....


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Immolate said:


> Quickly going through, I would relate to honor, respect, tough-minded, confidential, protector (possibly depends on how we interpret a protector), along with standards, methodical, integrity, principled, moral compass.
> 
> Also, no, they were quick screenshots! I wasn't aware I performed some sort of magic.


WITCH

It might be easier for you; 6 and 8 share a lot of the same ideals on paper, so when I look through 1 and 8 with my 6(w7) lens I'm getting a distorted view. Then again, others got 61x, I believe, so my first assumption about "failing to be consistent" might be the better one.



heaveninawildflower said:


> Why all this complaining about a test that is in Beta? If you have an issue with the Beta version, then send a message to the people who created it (it's called feedback) so they can improve it.


I'm about 90% sure the Faurves have a PerC account with like 20 posts on it, so I'm about 65% sure they'll see this thread sooner before later...

Or I'm wrong and just created a false sense of certainty for people.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Paradigm said:


> WITCH



* *


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Immolate said:


> * *


*snort*



Paradigm said:


> I'm about 90% sure the Faurves have a PerC account with like 20 posts on it, so I'm about 65% sure they'll see this thread sooner before later...


LET'S DOUBLE-DOWN

@katherine8

I was wrong. 70 posts. My bad.

I'm actually very curious if this'll work, too.


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

List of 8 and 1 card items I relate to:


* *




Generous
Tough-minded
Self-possessed
Confidential
Forceful
Personal code of honor
Respect
Tough
Definite
No bullshit
Straight-forward
Cut to the chase
Strength
"Don't underestimate me"
Methodical
Know the rules
Integrity
Discipline
Improvement
Responsible (feel driven by, not so much am)
Fair
Scruples
Principled
"If it's worth doing, it's worth doing right"


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Immolate said:


> Are you confused? Am _I_ confused? The knights were on the 8 cards. If there was someone pointing a finger at you, that was a 1 card.
> 
> But you reminded me of the unicorn.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah nvm I guess I was confused
I thought I remembered one with a knight that was a 1 card but I think I just remembered knights and associating knights with 1 assumed they were 1 knights

might have been thinking of this one too









Even though I guess it's obviously an 8 card with that horrible toddler in the middle
or something idk

I may not be capable of taking in a whole card at the same time :laughing:

edit: yeah reviewing it I was confused on a number of points, thought one of the 8 cards was a 1 card


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I'd be surprised if people who make enneagram tests didn't visit PerC for feedback.


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

It gave me: The Visionary (4-1-5-6-3-9-2-8-7)
Tritype: 4-1-5
Stacking: So-Sx-Sp
INDIVIDUALIST, TRAGIC ROMANTIC, CONNOISSEUR, HUMANITARIAN, AESTHETIC PERSON, ONE-OF-A-KIND, DRAMA QUEEN


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

Nissa Nissa said:


> Oh yeah nvm I guess I was confused
> I thought I remembered one with a knight that was a 1 card but I think I just remembered knights and associating knights with 1 assumed they were 1 knights
> 
> might have been thinking of this one too
> ...


I couldn't get past the power button on the knight. Why does it have a power button and what does this mean.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Nissa Nissa said:


> edit: yeah reviewing it I was confused on a number of points, thought one of the 8 cards was a 1 card


This one?


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Coburn said:


> I couldn't get past the power button on the knight. Why does it have a power button and what does this mean.


Ha, I just noticed that, guess I was seeing it as some sort of epaulet but that's indeed very mystifying

You can turn on and off your inner warrior
Your heart is replaced by a power button, a doing machine
It's a little wind-up style toy

I also don't understand why the bull is circled and crossed out like 'there will be no charging bulls here' but I guess that's nitpicking 

:/


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

Immolate said:


> This one?


Yes. And now I get why you used a white tiger image, all is well, the muddied waters of my mind replaced by sparkling springs
It just looks 1ish to me, it's all symmetrical and has knights and the words 'self-possessed' and 'personal code of honor' prominently displayed, I guess that is the source of my confusion


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Nissa Nissa said:


> Yes. And now I get why you used a white tiger image, all is well, the muddied waters of my mind replaced by sparkling springs
> It just looks 1ish to me, it's all symmetrical and has knights and the words 'self-possessed' and 'personal code of honor' prominently displayed, I guess that is the source of my confusion


I just noticed the symmetry. 

I suppose they tried with "powerful" and "forceful."


----------



## Temizzle (May 14, 2017)

Immolate said:


> This one?


mmm yes this is the card I identified with most. The knight is a misnomer IMO but the rest is on-point. Seems more 8w9 though

I suppose the knight is supposed to signify a thick sheet of armor rather than what we associate -- strict code of honor (that is not your own), respecting the king's authority above all else, etc.


----------



## BranchMonkey (Feb 23, 2017)

I'd share some serious research on easy peasy visual testing, i.e. misleading, dumbed down, and the rest, but the test doesn't warrant it, and those who already discount and detest it don't need the research; those who consider it valid and enjoyed it don't either.


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

Nissa Nissa said:


> Yes. And now I get why you used a white tiger image, all is well, the muddied waters of my mind replaced by sparkling springs
> It just looks 1ish to me, it's all symmetrical and has knights and the words 'self-possessed' and 'personal code of honor' prominently displayed, I guess that is the source of my confusion


As with @Temizzle, it's the one that appealed to me most.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

@*Temizzle* @*Brains* I liked that card, too (compared to the rest), and I initially associated it with 1(w9) and would have preferred it over the 1 cards we got. But I see 8w9 when considering the aspect of self-protection (thick armor not allowing for personal vulnerability, etc).

@*BranchMonkey* I find this more entertaining than offensive. It would become offensive the moment they require payment.


----------



## Brains (Jul 22, 2015)

Immolate said:


> @*Temizzle* @*Brains* I liked that card, too (compared to the rest), and I initially associated it with 1(w9) and would have preferred it over the 1 cards we got. But I see 8w9 when considering the aspect of self-protection (thick armor not allowing for personal vulnerability, etc).


It's a pretty clear 8 card, IMO.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Brains said:


> It's a pretty clear 8 card, IMO.


Yes, so I'm finding!


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Aluminum Frost said:


> I don't think the Fauvre's typed themselves correctly, but the information they spout seems accurate.


What would you type them as?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Think it's clear from their descriptions that they aren't sexual 8 and sexual 4.


----------



## Handsome Dyke (Oct 4, 2012)

Retsu said:


> Katherine Fauvre self types as 8, lmfao


I also thought that seemed off...


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

I think their measuring of the sexual instinct is a bit... currently, my primary focus is very much on my intimate partner and in sustaining my connection at the cost of several kinds of security, and I've always wanted this type of all-or-nothing relationship, but as I mentioned before, I don't and wouldn't self-type as sx-first, which is what I scored as. If I remember correctly, there's only one question that asks about any kind of intensity (literally "I am intense and passionate") and the rest are pretty much about whether or not you want uniqueness and closeness with a person or a group.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

I must say I think the test itself was surprisingly not bad, I thought it would be like their tritype descriptions.
I like the idea, the cards make it fun and imo it's easier to decide.
(didn't get any part of my tritype right most likely but tbh I'm a difficult test taker)
And 2 cards looked so cute and tempting and me-ish, I :heart: hearts (before I read the words at least :laughing: )


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

Remnants said:


> Curious, how do you think their self-typing is off?


Katherine comes across as a 2 but I think she's right or at least close on mbti. ENFx for sure. David doesn't seem 4 or INFP to me. I think IxxJ and something else. He's really stiff and robotic. Katherine is either Sx/So or So/Sx iirc and David is Sp dom asf.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Aluminum Frost said:


> Katherine comes across as a 2 but I think she's right or at least close on mbti. ENFx for sure. David doesn't seem 4 or INFP to me. I think IxxJ and something else. He's really stiff and robotic. Katherine is either Sx/So or So/Sx iirc and David is Sp dom asf.


Yeah, I think he's sp-4 over sx-4, and no way is he a 468 tritype, but I do think he's a 4. He is the least intense person ever. Probably 459 tritype, definitely has a 9-fix. 

I think Katherine types as 8w7 sx/sp with 478 tritype, but I don't have an opinion on her type.


----------



## fresh (Jul 3, 2011)

This is a new one :laughing::laughing::laughing: my 4-ness has multiplied three-fold into SUPREME uniqueness 

On the real though, I had major issues getting anything on that site to load :crying: Am I the only one?


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

fresh said:


> On the real though, I had major issues getting anything on that site to load Am I the only one?


Think that's why I got 8 fix as a result, I was already angry because I spent an hour trying to get to the test


----------



## ElectricSlime (Nov 25, 2016)

mistakenforstranger said:


> Yeah, I think he's sp-4 over sx-4, and no way is he a 468 tritype, but I do think he's a 4. He is the least intense person ever. Probably 459 tritype, definitely has a 9-fix.
> 
> I think Katherine types as 8w7 sx/sp with 478 tritype, but I don't have an opinion on her type.


I could see her as an 8, but probably 8w9 over 8w7. She lacks a fair amount of enthusiasm and bravado for a 8w7 Sx who suffers from lust. Even Trump, typed at Sp/So, has some of that charisma (that is unfortunately crippled by weak vocabulary). Or maybe she's just bored and jaded from presenting the same material over and over again lol. Assuredly her hubby is no Sx 4, not dramatic and viciously competitive for shit. I agree with SP 4.

Regardless, reading her descriptions makes me feel she fell in love with the idea of being an 8, hence a bit of whitewashing and romanticization of the type.


----------



## mistakenforstranger (Nov 11, 2012)

fresh said:


> This is a new one :laughing::laughing::laughing: my 4-ness has multiplied three-fold into SUPREME uniqueness
> 
> On the real though, I had major issues getting anything on that site to load :crying: Am I the only one?


:shocked::laughing: Wow, what happened? Yeah, sometimes it took me a while for it to load too. Here's another link to it on a different site (It seemed to work better on there), and maybe you'll have better luck if you want to take it again, or you can just be the rarest of all types, Type 12!  That's like finding the Mew of the Enneagram! Free Tritype Test + instincts


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Aluminum Frost said:


> Katherine comes across as a 2 but I think she's right or at least close on mbti. ENFx for sure. David doesn't seem 4 or INFP to me. I think IxxJ and something else. He's really stiff and robotic. Katherine is either Sx/So or So/Sx iirc and David is Sp dom asf.


I see. I don't really have an opinion on their types, only thing is that their descriptions seem more biased towards Social, and in general I think their idea of instincts are iffy. Was actually thinking Social for David.


----------



## fresh (Jul 3, 2011)

mistakenforstranger said:


> :shocked::laughing: Wow, what happened? Yeah, sometimes it took me a while for it to load too. Here's another link to it on a different site (It seemed to work better on there), and maybe you'll have better luck if you want to take it again, or you can just be the rarest of all types, Type 12!  That's like finding the Mew of the Enneagram! Free Tritype Test + instincts


It had some sort of "internal error" but I pushed it to go through anyway by copying the link and pasting it into another browser, haha. I wonder if that says something about my enneagram? lol.

That link you gave was much better and actually worked! Thank you :kitteh: I got the oh-so-expected:










One-of-a-kind dramatic queen :smug: Looks like we are tritype twins, according to Fauvre 

Awe, I would love to be Mew! He? she? it? is so cute :lovekitty:


----------



## Scoobyscoob (Sep 4, 2016)

I had to ignore the images on the cards. The 7 card was especially gag inducing without focusing on just the words instead. Anywho:


* *















7-3-1 - The Systems Builder.

sx/so

Also, as an sx first I do not engage in "magical thinking" in either the proper use of the term or engaging in fanciful thoughts as used within the context of this test. 

Otherwise not bad. I think it got my tritype pretty spot on. I think I'm 1 > 8 when it comes down to picking only one.


----------



## Pepper Ann (Dec 27, 2017)

mistakenforstranger said:


> Yeah, I think he's sp-4 over sx-4, and no way is he a 468 tritype, but I do think he's a 4. He is the least intense person ever. Probably 459 tritype, definitely has a 9-fix.
> 
> I think Katherine types as 8w7 sx/sp with 478 tritype, but I don't have an opinion on her type.


Yeah I have to admit she doesn't seem to fit the eight as I understand it. I do enjoy watching her though. 468 to my thinking is more intense he comes cross.
I may take it again I always have trouble with the knowing my gut type!


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

Pepper Ann said:


> I may take it again I always have trouble with the know my gut type!


That's what I did, and my gut type was different.


----------



## Pepper Ann (Dec 27, 2017)

Mister Mouse said:


> That's what I did, and my gut type was different.


When I read about the gut types I identify with different parts of all three

8 -physically my voice rising and moving forward .I have the fear of being vulnerable and not in control but I am not that assertive or take charge . I do feel protective of the weaker .I'm not that is a strictly eight thing.

1 - I can feel resentment . I feel guilty if I don't do things right but I'm not sure I worry about as much as a one. I want to do right but I don't have that fear of corruption that is the core fear of a one.

9 - I can be pretty easy going and l like my comfort .I prefer to avoid conflict if possible .I fear of loss and being overlooked 
I do however know when I am angry and I am not a peacemaker unless I have to be .


----------



## ElectricSlime (Nov 25, 2016)

Pepper Ann said:


> When I read about the gut types I identify with different parts of all three
> 
> 8 -physically my voice rising and moving forward .I have the fear of being vulnerable and not in control but I am not that assertive or take charge . I do feel protective of the weaker .I'm not that is a strictly eight thing.
> 
> ...


How about 9w8 ? Sounds like a good middle ground based on what you say.


----------



## Pepper Ann (Dec 27, 2017)

ElectricSlime said:


> How about 9w8 ? Sounds like a good middle ground based on what you say.


You know I have thought about that in a way it sound like some of the 9w8 descriptions I have read .

This test doesn't take the wings into consideration .


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

mistakenforstranger said:


> Yeah, I think he's sp-4 over sx-4, and no way is he a 468 tritype, but I do think he's a 4. He is the least intense person ever. Probably 459 tritype, definitely has a 9-fix.
> 
> I think Katherine types as 8w7 sx/sp with 478 tritype, but I don't have an opinion on her type.


Apparently there were some people in LinkedIn arguing that their tritype booklet isn't worth $10 (or whatever the price... which I agree with by the way lol), and David was arguing with them, where he was going full-force reactive. Heard about this from Entropic in Discord a while ago. I didn't witness him going reactive myself though.



ElectricSlime said:


> I could see her as an 8, but probably 8w9 over 8w7. She lacks a fair amount of enthusiasm and bravado for a 8w7 Sx who suffers from lust.


To be honest, if I only knew that she types herself as 8 but did not know her wing, I would have typed her 8w9 over 8w7 also.


----------



## Pepper Ann (Dec 27, 2017)

Katherine is into the archtypes too she refers to herself as a stoic which by definition is calm and accepting. I don't know how much anyone here is into that but I have been reading about it.


----------



## Super Luigi (Dec 1, 2015)

ElectricSlime said:


> How about 9w8 ? Sounds like a good middle ground based on what you say.


^this - @Pepper Ann



Pepper Ann said:


> You know I have thought about that in a way it sound like some of the 9w8 descriptions I have read.
> 
> This test doesn't take the wings into consideration .


Well each "triad" or "fix" or "center" of the tritype in the test - there's three bars. According to the test, the highest one is your primary one. The secondary one must be your wing.


----------



## Pepper Ann (Dec 27, 2017)

Mister Mouse said:


> ^this - @Pepper Ann
> 
> 
> 
> Well each "triad" or "fix" or "center" of the tritype in the test - there's three bars. According to the test, the highest one is your primary one. The secondary one must be your wing.


Yes that would make sense .

Some of the wording on eight I identify with .I can't remember exactly but "get real" is one of them.


----------



## Saira (Feb 2, 2012)

Stupid test, too shallow. When I took it a couple of days ago, I got The Truth Teller, 4-6-8, or more correctly, 4w5-6w5-8w7, sp/sx instinct. I took it while I was feeling down, and I hated every card choice (not to mention that design :laughing. It seems full of stereotypes and stupid buzzwords. Or maybe I actually _am _one of those mistyped 8s, lol. I've been messing with MBTI for too long, I forgot the Enneagram theory.

***

Ok, so now I took it again with clearer mind and got The Special Snowflake a.k.a. The Scholar, 8w9-4w5-5w4, sp/sx. That's much closer to what I usually think I am.  8 and 4 were very close, but I'm definitely not a core 4.


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

By the way...

Questions: https://pastebin.com/hjzFCdT3
Cards: https://imgur.com/a/j8L0G


----------



## Varyafiriel (Sep 5, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! I still wonder if the three different versions of the cards represent the three instinctual variants of the types or if it's just a random compilation of words that are interchangeable.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Think they are just random, I have a hard time finding sx in most of them 
(4 one in in the middle could be sx I think and there's that 2 one that at first looks like it could be sx but then you see the words)


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Paradigm said:


> By the way...
> 
> Questions: https://pastebin.com/dHzZXCpj
> Cards: https://imgur.com/a/j8L0G


I think you may have these down wrong:



> I make sure I have enough time to be with my friends and/or companions. (SX)
> I make sure I have enough time to spend with my close connections. (SO)


Given:



> If I am really honest, what I most want is to be close to and in sync with those in my inner circle. (SX)
> I demonstrate love by prioritizing one on one time with the people I want to be close to. (SX)
> My strongest desire is to have a sense of closeness and partnership. (SX)
> I demonstrate love by being of service to my family and friends. (SO)


Or no?


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Immolate said:


> I think you may have these down wrong:
> Given:
> Or no?


Ugh of course there's a typo on the page I don't have an account for. Thanks, I'll fix it. Let me know if you find anything else.


----------



## Little Gum (Mar 20, 2016)

This opened my eyes. I always thought that I was a 461 and that my primary institutional variant was self-preserving. A friend who was into enneagram, MBTI and many other things for a LONG time said that I cannot be having a 6 in my stack and that all my 6 behaviour is learned and related to borderline personality disorder.

Looks like she was right. I'm a 4 7 1 (or, more closely, 4w3 7w8 1w2) and it makes sense now. And yeah, my primary institutional variant is sx.


----------



## knife (Jul 10, 2013)

Dare said:


> Got 541 SX
> 
> I'm actually 513 SX (5w4) -- so it incorrectly picked up my wing as part of my tritype.


I had the same issue. It picked up my primary wing as my primary type. I wonder whether the test is a bit oversensitive to wings relative to primary types?


----------



## Pear (Apr 10, 2016)

I got 9-5-4 sp/sx and that's my type


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Paradigm said:


> By the way...
> 
> Questions: https://pastebin.com/hjzFCdT3
> Cards: https://imgur.com/a/j8L0G


Thanks for this. I wish i could put it in the OP but 24 hour edit limit.  Could a mod do it for me?


----------



## Mude (Jan 11, 2018)

hmmm


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

541, I agree with - though I did a 4 week test thing and returned 5-3-1/9(equal), so I'll need to do some more research before deciding whether the test is accurate for me.
5 SP is correct, either way - it produced the same instinctual stack as that 4 week test did, so that's a thing.


----------



## owldaze (Jun 13, 2017)

I am liking this test! Although it seems the introductory section does nothing to influence the results. Anyone know what it's for? Data collection on the various tritypes maybe?


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

Retsu said:


> Thanks for this. I wish i could put it in the OP but 24 hour edit limit.  Could a mod do it for me?


No prob. You might have to PM or mention a mod to get it edited - I can't imagine they read all threads all the time.


----------



## Pepper Ann (Dec 27, 2017)

owldaze said:


> I am liking this test! Although it seems the introductory section does nothing to influence the results. Anyone know what it's for? Data collection on the various tritypes maybe?


Pretty much . Katherine has talked about how certain words and phrases are more common with certain types. Example "it depends" more common with sixes.


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

I got 459 on that one despite being 496. It got my instinctual variants correct, though.


----------



## Rose for a Heart (Nov 14, 2011)

Jakuri said:


> Apparently there were some people in LinkedIn arguing that their tritype booklet isn't worth $10 (or whatever the price... which I agree with by the way lol), and David was arguing with them, where he was going full-force reactive. Heard about this from Entropic in Discord a while ago. I didn't witness him going reactive myself though.


He is always going full force reactive :tongue:


----------



## Pepper Ann (Dec 27, 2017)

Rose for a Heart said:


> He is always going full force reactive :tongue:


I have watched more of Katherine than him. I like her she is a good communicator . 

From my own experience and trying not to show anger it can still erupt now and then!


----------



## Pepper Ann (Dec 27, 2017)

Rose for a Heart said:


> I got 459 on that one despite being 496. It got my instinctual variants correct, though.


A few of the tritypes I could see fitting me but I am not completely sure of core yet .I guess I need to be brutal with myself.


----------



## Pastelle (Dec 12, 2016)

693 So/Sp/Sx 

The Instinct variants seem right. I always been questioning of me being a 9 so a core 6 is possible.


----------



## firegrace (Sep 7, 2014)

@Retsu thanks for sharing. was interesting. helped me realize I am probably a 9 according to the enneagram (what I *actually* am is up for debate!)

Hopefully they'll take over the enneagram market because there's no real leader and I like the tritype theory. I also see they're using some good marketing software so they're investing in it. 

I hope they also use it for more personal growth rather than "here's your box, bro/sis! enjoy!" because the whole point point of the enneagram is to get out of the box (also up for debate since the enneagram is just made up and there are different schools of thought!)


----------



## Vivid Melody (Apr 25, 2011)

Correct...


----------



## bundleofraindrops (Feb 25, 2018)

I tried a while back and it's great. It is the only decent enneagram test that i've come across.


----------



## BigUD (Jun 30, 2016)

Hey Miss Bundleofsunshine,

If by any chance you're a user of mbtibase then i represent the mbtibase and on behalf of mbtibase i apologise to you for letting some troll harass you badly. You do not need to pay attention to the trolls. You were a real asset to our website and we need people like you, we all miss you sincerely. You were the best enneagram typist we had so far. You contributed a lot to mbtibase and in turn to the whole typology community indirectly. I strongly urge you to forgive us and come back we'll not let any trolls ever harass you anymore.


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

I got 7-9-3 as my tritype, and...7w6 sp/so as my core type. 

_Core Wiring
You want to be fascinating, optimistic, stimulated, and enthusiastic; but most importantly, you want to be creative, positive, and excited. You see yourself as fun-loving, and are naturally upbeat. You see possibilities that others miss. You may have problems with gluttony, always aiming for the bigger, better deal. Under stress, you may be scattered, overly happy, jaded or greedy. At your best, you are inspirational, visionary, playful, loving and joyful.

Your greatest strengths are your visionary abilities, your ability to think of things in new ways and to manifest joyful abundance. You are loving, creative, and generous. Like a colorful hot air balloon that takes people above life's troubles, you are an angel of mercy who deals out random acts of kindness to those in need. You can't bear to see people sad or suffering, so you make it your responsibility to ensure others' happiness, joy, and fun. Because you are innovative, you know how to turn lemons into lemonade and a lemonade stand into a successful business.

Tritype Wiring
You are ambitious, innovative and accepting. You want to be focused, upbeat and peaceful. You like people and are outgoing even if you are shy. You are easygoing and seek comfort but strive for success and a feeling of personal importance. You are identified with what you do and achieve but are soft, gentle and kind.

Instinctual Wiring
You think about future plans and the many possibilities life has to offer. Most of all, you secretly worry that you may be deprived of the good things in life and may be dull or boring. You are earthy and sensual. You believe that one should enjoy life to the fullest. You are a renaissance person. You seek pleasurable experiences with positive people and are an expert at finding new and interesting people and places.
_

I like their new format and the test itself. It's in-line with my High S and I DISC results (usually High S and I...depending on the assessment will also have high C or D...or neither, but High S and I are stable...it's really an issue for another thread).


----------



## BigUD (Jun 30, 2016)

bundleofraindrops said:


> I tried a while back and it's great. It is the only decent enneagram test that i've come across.


 @bundleofraindrops


Hey Miss Bundleofsunshine,

If by any chance you're a user of mbtibase then i represent the mbtibase and on behalf of mbtibase i apologise to you for letting some troll harass you badly. You do not need to pay attention to the trolls. You were a real asset to our website and we need people like you, we all miss you sincerely. You were the best enneagram typist we had so far. You contributed a lot to mbtibase and in turn to the whole typology community indirectly. I strongly urge you to forgive us and come back we'll not let any trolls ever harass you anymore.


----------



## bundleofraindrops (Feb 25, 2018)

BigUD said:


> @bundleofraindrops
> 
> 
> Hey Miss Bundleofsunshine,
> ...


What does this have to do with this thread? You couldn't have messaged me this? This is blatantly a trap though.


----------



## BigUD (Jun 30, 2016)

bundleofraindrops said:


> What does this have to do with this thread? You couldn't have messaged me this? This is blatantly a trap though.


 @bundleofraindrops

You need at least 15 posts to send a PM here. This is not a trap just an apology from the site coz there is no moderation over there and is susceptible to trolls. It's all up to you afterall. Following recent events by joseph everyone is leaving there too.


----------



## bundleofraindrops (Feb 25, 2018)

BigUD said:


> @bundleofraindrops
> 
> You need at least 15 posts to send a PM here. This is not a trap just an apology from the site coz there is no moderation over there and is susceptible to trolls. It's all up to you afterall. Following recent events by joseph everyone is leaving there too.


How'd you even know I was here?


----------



## crazitaco (Apr 9, 2010)

It tells me I'm a 4-5-9
I still identify more with 6 before 4


----------



## BigUD (Jun 30, 2016)

bundleofraindrops said:


> How'd you even know I was here?


 @bundleofraindrops

Me and a couple of anons on the chatango the other day took an initiative to lay off the trolls and Joseph, so some guy brought up your matter and told what happened. So I asked him if there's anyway you're on another site so the least I could do is apologize on the site's behalf. I was scrolling down the enneagram posts here and then I surprisingly came across your similar username. Still I wasn't sure so I dropped the msg anyways. I'm sorry to barge in.


----------



## Cthulhu And Coffee (Mar 8, 2012)

I thought I was 2-6-8 (or 2-8-6, I don't remember.) And this told me I'm 4-6-8, with the 8 being just a little bit higher than 1. Also says I'm sx/so. I do have a very strong fear of being rejected and excluded, which I also realize no one can get rid of for me. I thought that was more related to me being a 2/didn't know it's something 4s go through.

This might explain some things. I've been really worn out socially lately, from working all the time as a cashier. I do love connecting with people one-on-one, but that's definitely mostly what I'm in it for. Lately I've just been craving a lot of time to myself to work on my makeup and watch horror and whatever else I feel like.

Thanks a lot for sharing this


----------



## Aluminum Frost (Oct 1, 2017)

How the hell did they make a business out of this? They've been doing this since the 90s.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

Aluminum Frost said:


> How the hell did they make a business out of this? They've been doing this since the 90s.


Pretty pictures and both shaming boring types into thinking they need improvement and ego-stroking the "special types"

As an aside, PRETTY FUNNY how they're the special types themselves. I don't believe for one second that Katherine is an 8 and David is a 4.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Retsu said:


> Pretty pictures and both shaming boring types into thinking they need improvement and ego-stroking the "special types"
> 
> As an aside, PRETTY FUNNY how they're the special types themselves. I don't believe for one second that Katherine is an 8 and David is a 4.


Out of curiosity, what would you type them as?


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

The Exception said:


> Out of curiosity, what would you type them as?


Honestly I'd type David as phobic 6 and Katherine as a 2 or 3.


----------



## Kaiduka (Mar 1, 2018)

I got 3-1-6. I'm pretty ok with this, this test is the most intersting I have ever tested.


----------



## Spiritwalker86 (Sep 11, 2017)

Syvelocin said:


> I really don't like their card format and I hate to see that this test features it again, although at least it's not entirely cards. When you have some level of familiarity with enneagram it just feels like the test is telling me what _I_ think my tritype is, and I don't need a test to tell me that. Can't stop the bias with sentence choices either, but it makes it a little easier to dissociate when there aren't big adjectives and images/designs that are always going to catch my eye first.


If I could quote with blood I would do that now, because that's *exactly* what I felt thoughtout the test. I consider Tritype a really poor and flawed theory, but I did the questionnaire just out of curiosity since free, and even the test itself was a huge letdown.


----------



## Squirt (Jun 2, 2017)

Personal Report: 
Most Likely Personality Type
The Contemplative
Most Likely Tritype
5-9-4
Most Likely Starring Roles
Investigator, Observer, Expert, Scientist, Analyst, Specialist, Hermit
Most Likely Enneagram Type
5
Most Likely Instinctual Stack
Self-Preserving, Intimate, Social
Most Likely Dominant Instinct
Self-Preserving

Not bad. If you know types well enough to know what each card and statement represents, you can tend towards picking answers that trend towards your expected type. However, I don’t have a problem with this because I am still trying to answer honestly. Do people expect these canned tests to “trick” them into revealing a surprise type for themselves?

I have not fully figured out if my type is 6 or 5, so I found this useful.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Squirt said:


> Do people expect these canned tests to “trick” them into revealing a surprise type for themselves?


Probably more effective for someone who isn't yet familiar with the Enneagram.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Results were spot-on, but I'm aware of what I believe my type to be, of course. 

I generally dislike the images on the cards even though I am a very visual person - I find them distracting/a bit "doofy". As a 6 I don't relate at all to an image of a businessperson in a power suit with boxing gloves, even though I do understand what it's supposed to signify. I think my 5w6 father would identify with that image more. Maybe the 6 cards are a bit overly masculinized/cp-oriented, and of course the 2 cards still seem quite feminine. The 4 cards would be a confounding variable for me if I didn't already know to avoid them. I think they overlap a lot with being an NF on the MBTI.

I thought the instinct variant questions were particularly good.


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

angelfish said:


> Results were spot-on, but I'm aware of what I believe my type to be, of course.
> 
> I generally dislike the images on the cards even though I am a very visual person - I find them distracting/a bit "doofy". As a 6 I don't relate at all to an image of a businessperson in a power suit with boxing gloves, even though I do understand what it's supposed to signify. I think my 5w6 father would identify with that image more. Maybe the 6 cards are a bit overly masculinized/cp-oriented, and of course the 2 cards still seem quite feminine. The 4 cards would be a confounding variable for me if I didn't already know to avoid them. I think they overlap a lot with being an NF on the MBTI.
> 
> I thought the instinct variant questions were particularly good.


Just remember, the cards were even worse beforehand ;p


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

The Dude said:


> I got 7-9-3 as my tritype, and...7w6 sp/so as my core type.
> 
> _Core Wiring
> You want to be fascinating, optimistic, stimulated, and enthusiastic; but most importantly, you want to be creative, positive, and excited. You see yourself as fun-loving, and are naturally upbeat. You see possibilities that others miss. You may have problems with gluttony, always aiming for the bigger, better deal. Under stress, you may be scattered, overly happy, jaded or greedy. At your best, you are inspirational, visionary, playful, loving and joyful.
> ...


Just retook it and got the same tritype and instinct variant. My main type went to 7w8.


----------



## angelfish (Feb 17, 2011)

Retsu said:


> Just remember, the cards were even worse beforehand ;p


You are very right. They have improved since before.


----------



## katherine8 (Aug 15, 2012)

This is the most current revised version. It says v2 but it includes the corrections. Remember to answer based on who you have been most of your life, most of the time...not who you could be, should be want to be or have become. This is where most mistype. So who we have become does not help to clarify type. it can actual lead us away from our actual motivations and defense strategies. No matter how healthy or unhealthy you may be you defense strategy remains the same. Behaviors are clues to type but not the true indicator of type... If we are healthy, we are just easier to be around.... When we are unhealthy, even if for only a few moments, we are more difficult to be around.  http://app.trueself.io/home/(enneagram-test:enneagram/questions)?testName=enneagramv2


----------



## katherine8 (Aug 15, 2012)

Retsu said:


> This test is free while it's in beta. I don't doubt it will be made paid very soon. It's actually rather good and did get my tritype correct, though got my instinct completely wrong by saying I was social first. This is because it's bugged - as mentioned later in the thread, the social and self preservation answers are switched at the moment so if you get social as a result, you're actually self preservation and vice versa.
> 
> They also updated those crap cards that are older than most of the people on this forum.
> 
> ...


----------



## Persona Maiden (May 14, 2018)

I don't know anything on Enneagram, so I have no idea if this is correct or not, lol. XD
http://app.trueself.io/home/(enneag...NU3VydmV5QW5zd2VycxiAgIC4y-KJCgw)?client=None


----------



## Paradigm (Feb 16, 2010)

katherine8 said:


> I have chosen to keep it free so more people can find the Enneagram. Knowing our accurate type can truly change our perceptions of ourselves and of course other. Please feel free to share.


But... A lot of people, including myself, have tested as _anything but_ their true (tri)type. I, a 614, tested as a 854 simply because your 6/8 cards are easily conflated (esp. as someone who is 61x, with strong morals of "equality" and "fairness," and am not controlled by my anxiety nor am "vigilant" - and personally find your 1 cards far too... uptight). Plus, there's an over-abundance of people who test as 45x, presumably because their wing is of those types (that is, 4w5 _or_ 5w4), which all but eliminates the possibility of tritypes like 4w5-6w7-XwX. Do you have any plans to help that confusion?


----------



## Potatooesunshinerays (Dec 26, 2017)

everytime i answer a personality questionnaire i lose a part of my self


----------



## Retsu (Aug 12, 2011)

katherine8 said:


> The test should be working now. there were glitches with the instincts and some of the cards for the types. they are fixed now. At least I hope so. Sometimes when there are changes it can break the test and new ones show up.
> 
> I have chosen to keep it free so more people can find the Enneagram. Knowing our accurate type can truly change our perceptions of ourselves and of course other. Please feel free to share.
> 
> http://app.trueself.io/home/(enneagram-test:enneagram/questions)?testName=enneagramv2


I'm thrilled to hear that, this test is much better than the outdated paid one that you used to have, especially the use of words that may not be typically associated with certain types. The use of enduring for Type 9 was a very good one, as was sincere and feisty for Type 6. 

I have just taken it again, casting aside what I know, and received this result:

https://puu.sh/AzxnE/1bded96612.png


----------



## Noodlesmommy (Jun 5, 2018)

thanks for that link. i have always wondered about my tritype, although who knows how accurate the test is. I got 4-9-7 as my tritype, the 4 and 9, I can see, not so sure about that 7 though. It was a fun little test.


----------



## Cosmic Chaos (Jun 8, 2018)

974 So/Sx


----------

